# it goes from bad to worse



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Minister of Interior Mansour El-Eissawy decided on Tuesday that all officers currently facing accusations of killing demonstrators are to be transferred to the ministry’s administrative section, away from security services and the public.

El-Eissawy has recently embarked on a ministry reshuffle, impacting upon the careers of 4,000 police officers, ending the service of 505 major-generals and brigadier-generals, and 82 colonels. These include 18 major-generals and nine brigadier-generals accused of killing protesters. 

El-Eissawy’s decision to transfer officers oomes after the Cabinet had announced that all officers undergoing interrogations should either be transferred or suspended.


----------

